# Let's see your foal coats progression!



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I love how foal's coats change  Let's see yours!! 

Here is mine: Sassy sorrelish to rose grey
At two days old, then I think 2 months, then at 4 years old


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

And Dusty, who went from light palomino, to dark dunalino, now at a weird yellowish dunalino.
First picture is him at 3 months, then 8 months, then 1 year, then 2 years


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Walter hasn't changed a whole lot- although I expect there will be some change in the spring when he sheds out. 

The first pic is a baby- probably taken in May. Second is a yearling picture from in August or September, and the last one is from early December, late November I believe.


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh boy i love showing off how my appy's coat has changed over the years

This is Fancy on the day that she was born











This is her at about 1 1/2 years old









Here she is at 2 1/2











At 4












And here she is this past summer at 7 years old


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

leapoffaithfarm said:


> Oh boy i love showing off how my appy's coat has changed over the years
> 
> This is Fancy on the day that she was born
> 
> ...



WHOA.
WAIT A MINUTE.
Where did her spots go?! That's so cool!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

leapoffaithfarm said:


> Oh boy i love showing off how my appy's coat has changed over the years
> 
> This is Fancy on the day that she was born
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_

That's pretty wild!


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

MangoRoX87 said:


> WHOA.
> WAIT A MINUTE.
> Where did her spots go?! That's so cool!


i know sucks but some years she has more spots than other years.... just have to wait and see what we get this summer


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah! Looks like the only true white she has is a tiny star. But, she certainly is cute!


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Yeah! Looks like the only true white she has is a tiny star. But, she certainly is cute!


She has a few small spots on her back but nothing to write home about 
Her mom was a LOUD leopard appy and her dad had a beautiful blanket... about the only thing she took after her parents with is her bad a$$ attitude


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

Here is my Charlie boy from birth till now. Not to much progress since he is only 9 months old.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Heres Rodeo, he hasnt changed too much.

















































Now


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, here's my boy Rafe as he grew and shedded out...




































And this is him now....summer coat









and winter coat:









And then there's Taz, he went through a much bigger change, both in confo and color...



























And this is him now...









ETA: Oh, I forgot, I wanted to add a picture of why I laughed at him the summer he was weaned. He spent all of the later part of the year with "flaming" feathers LOL...


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, love the pic of your colt "flaming!!!" What a dramatic change!!! I had a now retired breeder who lives about 20 miles from me while growing up. He bred specifically black/white paints. All his colts were born with a light coat and they shedded out black every time. I loved to go out and watch them in the pasture as we drove by!!! Talk about a gorgeous place!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Here is a fun foal coat progression of my cousin's arabian mare -when she was a foal

































And then she went grey :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Aires really hasn't changed...at all. lol He just got bigger.

Aires as a foal:
















As a two-year-old (this past summer):
















As a coming 3yo (will be 3 in May):


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lol he looks the exact same!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yup! He just got bigger...and...hairier. lol


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

XD here's my gorgeous girl as a foal! Haha!







then at 2...







and now!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Aww Aires looks tiny here


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Aww Aires looks tiny here


Hehe! But only 'cuz his dam is like 16.3 or 17hh (can't remember which the breeder told me). lol


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Stewie the Moose on day one, when we thought he was a filly and SHE was called Daisy










at 3 months










6 months










11 months


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Angel,

Hour 1 lol










Day 1










1 week










2 months










5 months


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't have pictures, but Gigi was a shining golden palomino the day she was born, and now she's a fleabitten gray. She was also grulla a few years ago – the ever changing horsie!!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

subbing


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Abraxas on his birthday with my working student











At a month










Then, daddy's homozygous genetics kicked in....

At three years









enjoying a good belly scratch


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This is Max, he was a fjord x QH, and the sweetest guy out

At one day










at one year










at 2 years



















at 3 years



















at 4 years


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> This is Max, he was a fjord x QH, and the sweetest guy out
> 
> At one day
> 
> ...


He's lovely


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

All those are beautiful!


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

Okay I have a couple:
Mystic at 3 months...aka, the blinding white thing you can't really see  but only weanling picture i have on this computer.









Then 2 years








3 Years the little one 








And at 5 before we sold him








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Next is Cajun, my 15 year old stallion 
3 Months








3 years old








and then at 5 years








and Finally 10 years


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Adenfire said:


> Okay I have a couple:
> Mystic at 3 months...aka, the blinding white thing you can't really see  but only weanling picture i have on this computer.
> 
> 
> ...


That wouldn't happen to be Tacoma Unit One fair grounds would it? Looks very familiar.


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

LikeIke17 said:


> That wouldn't happen to be Tacoma Unit One fair grounds would it? Looks very familiar.


yes it would


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Pistol a couple of hours old - 

















About a month old - 









Just over a year old - 









Just shy of two years old - 









30 months old here - 











You can see how long it has taken for his black points to come in. (Pistol is a silver bay)


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> XD here's my gorgeous girl as a foal! Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What color is she?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww lookee, all that cute, AND a donk, wants


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

lucky2008 said:


> What color is she?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would say she is a grey.



Golden Horse said:


> Awww lookee, all that cute, AND a donk, wants


I know isn't that just the cutest bunch of Ponies!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

ND I was looking at the yearling photo of Pistol, and thinking to myself "gee chestnut with flaxen mane and tail can look a lot like silver bay when the chestnut has those sooty looking legs". Can you tell it's early here and I haven't had my caffeine yet?? lol


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

lol Chiilaa! I really need to get a picture of him next to Blossom (his dam) You can really see the difference then as she is red flaxen.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Pistol was 10 months in this pic but you can see the tone differences between his coat and his dam's.










just over two months (not a great pic but gives you an idea of summer coat) - 










His dam (was penned up front waiting for the farrier. the right rear was previously injured and grows an elf shoe no matter what. TO say it is frustrating is an understatement).


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Jasper didn't change much. He was a 2009 colt, so a little out dated but I don't have a new one yet. 

2 days old-








Month old-








2 months old- (Obvious changing but didn't go very much of anywhere.)








4 months old- (Not very happy.)








Last I seen him, almost a year- (Ignore me. xD)


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

These are pictures of Bambi and Jelly Bean. Aka "Docsmoneyworries" and "JBs Driftin Robin"  Bambi is the paint and Jelly Bean is the sorrel (she was born right after Easter)


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Lestat is my only baby so here he is at 10 months old. Both sides and lines are non fading black so he should shed to non fading black.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

*Mesa!*

1. Mesa a few hours old.
2. Few weeks old
3. Few months old, when I got him. (bought him and his mom)
4. Yearling 
5. Two year old
6. Three year old
5. Three going on Four - Winter Fuzz


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

he is a pretty boy!! i really like him.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

banman said:


> he is a pretty boy!! i really like him.


 
Thank you


----------

